# Carclo Throw Optics?



## D2000 (Aug 4, 2013)

Pretty simple question but I did a quick google and didnt find anything. Do Carclo or some other manufacturer make triple throw optics for the Mac TriEDC (10507).

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 14, 2013)

good question. subscribed.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 14, 2013)

you wont get much throw from 10mm tir regardless of manufacturer. (if you have enough lumens, than you will reach far, i build a light with 4 tripples xpg2 with 10507, it is a wall of light that goes far)

however most throw 10507 makes is when paired with cree xpe. dedoming them will even make beam tighter,


----------



## D2000 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well i'm in luck then - my tri edc is triple xpe2's so it's got lots of lumens to work with. Thanks for your reply alpg88


----------

